# retrouver l'adresse IP du modem...



## idtf (10 Août 2006)

modem adsl zyxel 623 ME, hub, un mac connect. une borne airport.

Le modem se configure par navigateur web. J'ai du changer l'adresse IP lors de l'installation, pour éviter un conflit. Or je ne m'en souviens plus. Il y a moyen de la retrouver? Help, merci.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

ce modem est actuellement connecté à ton mac ? si oui, je n'ai pas mon mac sous la main, mais si tu vas dans tes configs réseau sous l'onglet tcp/ip, n'as tu pas l'adresse du modem ? 

sinon, as tu la possibilité de faire un reset du modem, ce qui lui réattribueait son ip d'origine ?


----------



## naas (11 Août 2006)

http://192.168.1.1 par d&#233;faut, sinon dans les pr&#233;f&#232;rences systeme va voir ta connection, tu aura l'adresse modifi&#233;e


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Août 2006)

Pour retrouver l'adresse IP inconnue d'un appareil sur le r&#233;seau, on peut utiliser un scanner.

Le shareware IP Scanner en est un exemple.


----------

